# Coolermaster HAF 932 custom painted.



## pies

For sale is an cooler master HAF 932 Full tower computer case.
It has been painted red and black, it includes all the original screws and other case parts.
I'm asking 70$ (or best offer) shipped US only (sorry about that).
Only thing is it does not come with wheels and I removed the screwless adapters.
Here a few pictures *Note You Get Only The Case no other hardware pictured*
















PM me if interested, please allow at least three days for me to take all the stuff out.


----------



## FairDoos

That is sexy one lucky person is going to get that !


----------



## karder

PM sent


----------



## JareeB

pies said:


> For sale is an cooler master HAF 932 Full tower computer case.
> It has been painted red and black, it includes all the original screws and other case parts.
> I'm asking 70$ (or best offer) shipped US only (sorry about that).
> Here a few pictures *Note You Get Only The Case no other hardware pictured*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me if interested, please allow at least three days for me to take all the stuff out.



nice paint job man!!! :good:


----------



## karder

still interested


----------



## linkin

out of curiosity what are you going to use instead of the HAF 932 pies?


----------



## pies

Thinking one of the corsair cases.
Also thanks guys, I took the case clean apart this time.
I used spray paint wish I could have powder coated it.


----------



## bomberboysk

pies said:


> Thinking one of the corsair cases.
> Also thanks guys, I took the case clean apart this time.
> I used spray paint wish I could have powder coated it.



I'd suggest staying away from the corsair cases for water, but thats just my opinion on it

Free bump for a good price.


----------

